# DNP (are carbs needed?)



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so lots of conflicting views regarding this... Some say that you can go keto on a DNP cycle and it just accelerates fat loss, others say that eating carbs will actually help burn more bf as it raises the core temperature etc.

I work in an office and don't fancy sweating my back out all day and if staying in ketosis will keep the temp down then it may be helpful, but will this work against me? Make the DNP less effective?

Also another Q: Someone told me that if your on DNP even if you are eating carbs you are pi55ing out Ketones anyway and will show deep in ketosis on ketostix.. is this true or a myth. If so i may as well just eat some varbs as that V8 stuff seems helpful.

For those who who took DNP what other supps did you use?

Cheers


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh you will still sweat by the bucketload even on Keto.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i suppose its inevitable but would be more so on high carbs?

What would be best for fat loss though bud


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah i suppose its inevitable but would be more so on high carbs?
> 
> What would be best for fat loss though bud


That is quite the bum!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The av or mine :laugh:


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

bump

didn't want to make the same thread.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Muscle said:


> bump
> 
> didn't want to make the same thread.





daniel_3855 said:


> bump


Bump x3

Edit: Didn't realize it had been bumped from 18 months ago

Who does DNP with no carbs?


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

BUMP x 4 LOL


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bump

Apparently the more carbs you eat the hotter you get but this doesn't indicate more fat loss.

anyone have more input?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sure I have read some of Aus Posts which says it works just as well on low/zero carbs as it does on high carbs....it just feels like its working better on more carbs as your gonna sweat more.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

DNP will do it's job either way.

i prefer some carbs TBH,maybe the extra heat has a minimal effect but if it does it will be minimal cuz D get ya hot whatever


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the more carbs/fat you consume whilst using it, the more that's got to be 'burnt up' theoretically before you hit your bodyfat stores, so all you're doing is stalling/preventing the desired process. Yes you may use may calories whilst you're hotter, but I'd bet that doesn't counteract the additional calories having to be burned as a result of the increased carb/fat intake.

I think generally, low/no carb, lowish fats, and high protein is what Aus advises for the best result with DNP.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Im sure I have read some of Aus Posts which says it works just as well on low/zero carbs as it does on high carbs....it just feels like its working better on more carbs as your gonna sweat more.


As Zeus says carbs will slow fat burn and you get hot because as soon as you ingest them then are thrown off as unstable heat energy. Since this thread was made 18 months ago i have used low carb DNP with good success, however would be interested to see others stories


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Old-ish thread I know, but after reading this the diet must be low carb *and* low fat?

If thats true, then thats not Keto is it? (Always thought keto meaning low carb, high fat)

So i take it its bad to consume high fats then, and one must consume high protein and low carbs/fats.

If so, might be good this thread going to page 1 a few times, maybe its just me but assuming Keto=High Fat Low Carb, I would've been going in the wrong direction, so heres a bump hoping it helps anyone else thinking the same as I was.


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

300P / 50C / 65F = ~2000cals. Sound about right for a 185lb man? Or aim to drop fats further??


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

I like dnp on low carbs,just a small piece of fruit bf training with stimulants to make into the gym,plus i found you don't get out of keto this way


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

I suppose the real question is,..........

1)can you do Keto* on DNP? [*Where Keto means High Fat, Med Protein, Low Carb]

or

2) Must you do Low Carb, Low Fat, High Protein?

Whats the better out of the 2, we know low carb is best = less heat, more fat loss, but what about the Fat aspect... high or low? {keto or not}


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

everything i have read says carbs fuel the fire sort of thing but too many carbs will reduce the fat losses from going over board, i have some dnp but not used it yet so i dont no myself, i assumes 100-200g carb ed would be fine tho, i think you will need some amount of carbs per day just to function


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

stone14 said:


> everything i have read says carbs fuel the fire sort of thing but too many carbs will reduce the fat losses from going over board, i have some dnp but not used it yet so i dont no myself, i assumes 100-200g carb ed would be fine tho, i think you will need some amount of carbs per day just to function


I seen most people around 50g to 100g max.

Just the quesiton of whether its ok to do High Fat with Low Carb, or if it has to be Low Fat, Low Carb.... anyone ?


----------



## matt.eliet (Mar 3, 2012)

for me car bless was more fat loss but i burned out quicker couldn't last as long !!!!


----------



## matt.eliet (Mar 3, 2012)

DNP makes you such a moody bustard ......you can't sleep ,easily dehydrated no energy . weirdly more lifts weren't affected i recommend with gear to get you through the workouts!!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

matt.eliet said:


> DNP makes you such a moody bustard ......you can't sleep ,easily dehydrated no energy . weirdly more lifts weren't affected i recommend with gear to get you through the workouts!!!!


Apparently T3 helps combat the lethargy of DNP

Ill be adding that in when i do it later this year


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

BUMP! anyone else add anything to this thread?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont tend to sweat too much on dnp but i still loose weight nicely, I get warm but dont sweat as such.

oh and suppose its relevant to say I have low carbs


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> I suppose the real question is,..........
> 
> 1)can you do Keto* on DNP? [*Where Keto means High Fat, Med Protein, Low Carb]
> 
> ...


for me personaly but it would not be low fat just medium fat and high protein


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i deffo noticed greater fat loss with higher carbs mate, but sweats & sleepless nights are near unbearible


----------



## Keezobol (Mar 3, 2011)

been reading a lot about dnp lately and thinking about giving it a go if possible.

What kind of time scale do you guys take it over?

My work is quite physical though so a bit unsure due to lethargism


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Who does DNP with no carbs?


Me.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Me.


This post is 13 months old lol, so do i


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

What sort of fat loss do you keto guys get on it and what dnp+t3 dose?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I run carbs, I have read some carbs are needed, and keto is dangerous.

I just eat normal, I don't go seeking extra carbs. Chicken and rice as usual for me! No carbs in the evening.

I am just starting my 2nd stint with it to get rid of the 2 weeks all inc holiday and Christmas lard I have put on before I jump back on the AAS.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Jumping on DNP to lose xmas lard? and then jumping back on peds? (getting in shape to get in shape)

Has the world gone mad?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I run carbs, I have read some carbs are needed, and keto is dangerous.
> 
> I just eat normal, I don't go seeking extra carbs. Chicken and rice as usual for me! No carbs in the evening.
> 
> I am just starting my 2nd stint with it to get rid of the 2 weeks all inc holiday and Christmas lard I have put on before I jump back on the AAS.


similar thing, going to use dnp for 1st time in a few weeks to help speed up weight loss before I jump back on a cycle, do you find you lose much muscle running dnp natty?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Dnp isn't catabolic to muscle (protein) so you shouldn't loose any, you do need t3 with dnp tho and t3 is catabolic to muscle tissue,

Even if its only 25mcg to replace your own shutdown t3.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Dnp isn't catabolic to muscle (protein) so you shouldn't loose any, you do need t3 with dnp tho and t3 is catabolic to muscle tissue,
> 
> Even if its only 25mcg to replace your own shutdown t3.


How much t3 did you take mate ? See alot of people saying 50mg but wanted to ask a big guys opinion ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> How much t3 did you take mate ? See alot of people saying 50mg but wanted to ask a big guys opinion ?


I'm on 250mg DNP a day, and less than 100mcg of pharma grade T3 makes me really lethargic.

Of course I haven't lost any muscle because of the T3, I would if my bf% was below 3-4 which alas, isnt the case!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I'm on 250mg DNP a day, and less than 100mcg of pharma grade T3 makes me really lethargic.
> 
> Of course I haven't lost any muscle because of the T3, I would if my bf% was below 3-4 which alas, isnt the case!


Cheers mate ! Are splitting the T3 dose ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate ! Are splitting the T3 dose ?


Nope. I doubt it would make any difference if I did. Just be informed that both T3 and DNP are not to be trifled with. I had quite a severe case to get rid of, otherwise I would have just done diet and CV.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Nope. I doubt it would make any difference if I did. Just be informed that both T3 and DNP are not to be trifled with. I had quite a severe case to get rid of, otherwise I would have just done diet and CV.


Cheers mate, this is my 2nd run of dnp.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I think 25mcg replaces natty levels, I took 25mcg for a couple weeks but felt better on 50mcg ed once I bumpd the dose up.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Nope. I doubt it would make any difference if I did. Just be informed that both T3 and DNP are not to be trifled with. I had quite a severe case to get rid of, otherwise I would have just done diet and CV.


 I agree dnp is something not to be trifled with or taken lightly. But T3 ?. Why is that...............


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> I agree dnp is something not to be trifled with or taken lightly. But T3 ?. Why is that...............


Having the thyroid shut permanently for life isn't such a good thing I guess...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

100mcg T3 works great with DNP IME.

Run T3 for 2 weeks after DNP then keep diet tight as feck till natty T3 kicks back in


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

You can take it 2 days on 2 days off for a very long time without suppression.

Takes around 6-10weeks to suppress thyroid in normal humans.

But will be recovered within a month.

Use in ear thermometer to test your waking body temp. (Irrelevant while on dnp) once your body temp drops below your average stop taking T3 u will be fine in couple weeks.

No death here 

T3 ain't bad read that medical journal on dnp tests in 80.s they gave some patients 100mcg ed for months. While on dnp

My thyroid supresses (body temperature drops half a degree) around the 5th 6th week at 100mcg ed.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

T3 is useless when your supressed btw


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> T3 is useless when your supressed btw


Depends on the dosage. My thyroid is suppressed at the moment (and the thing doesnt make me happy at all) but still keeps me awake when on DNP.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Dnp supressess your thyroid or stops it functioning completely?...... So that's why u have to take T3 so u have some in your body......


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

If your not on dnp.. and are taking T3 by itself. Once your supressed it's pointless taking it no matter what dose it is. It then becomes in affective. Best thing is get an in ear thermometer to monitor your temps like I said before once its dropped stop takin the t3 tabs. Recovered in couple weeks.

If u continue to take t3 when your supressed u just hinder your recovery and are having no benefits from it at all


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

laup said:


> If your not on dnp and take T3. Once your supressed it's pointless taking it no matter what dose it is.


I was already suppressed before taking DNP, then I took it and as an experiment I stopped T3 for 2 days. Had the best naps of my entire life!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is an interesting article on DNP

not sure how true it holds

http://www.synthetek.com/dnp-all-the-info-is-here-by-dnpguru/


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

How much your takin ATM bump to 50mcg? 100kight be too much 25 maybe too little


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Here is an interesting article on DNP
> 
> not sure how true it holds
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/dnp-all-the-info-is-here-by-dnpguru/


If the parts on the diet of this article were true I wouldnt have lost 15KG in 4 weeks, would I?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

I do agree thought that it is very dangerous to go hypoglycaemic. This is why I do not feel like suggesting DNP to anyone.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

no your right, what dosage were you running at?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Iv just asked on pro muscle about dnp ant t and wether t3 is needed this is the response

I said...

Originally Posted by jayl19

I just read somewhere that you need to run t3 with it or it won't work proply, dnp stop t4 converting to t3 which is not good for weight loss

Reply...

No, FREE T3 stays the same but the TOTAL amount of T3 drops.... TOTAL meaning T3 including all the T3 bound to other proteins inactively floating in blood.

Confused with everyone saying different things, but that's bodybuilding for ya


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> no your right, what dosage were you running at?


250mg DNP ED (I tried 500, no way)

100mcg T3

Plus a nice AAS cycle.

Carbs wise, near to none, sigh. I compensate with some extra fats I'm rather keen about, as otherwise I would be with too little calories in me. I have even gained some muscle, it never happened to me during fat loss aimed cycles.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

wow I didn't know MDMA had a similar action to DNP

http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/early/2005/01/11/jpet.104.079236.full.pdf


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

dbaird said:


> wow I didn't know MDMA had a similar action to DNP
> 
> http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/early/2005/01/11/jpet.104.079236.full.pdf


LMAO.

How come I'm not feeling all lovey dovey then?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

lol well it wasn't just the dancing that made you lose weight! :thumb:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

and asprin is a mitochondrial uncoupler too...


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

dbaird said:


> wow I didn't know MDMA had a similar action to DNP
> 
> http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/early/2005/01/11/jpet.104.079236.full.pdf


Hopefully you don't pull the same faces on DNP :thumb:


----------

